# Solved: how to find number of inlinks to your webpage??



## Sue C (Jun 22, 1999)

I once found a website that if you typed in the name of your website, it gave you the number of inlinks to your site. I neglected to write down the name of the website and cannot find it in searching the internet today.

Does anyone have the URL for this site? (I found a few just now that allow you to download something right onto your website to show this, but the site I had found was different. You just typed in the name of the site in a search box and it showed how many links there were to your website. You could also type in the name of someone else's website to see how many sites were linked to it. That was interesting.)

At the time, I had 51 inlinks to my website, and my biggest competitor had 791 inlinks. I am curious to see how it's changed over the past several months.

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I think what you want/need is:

Go to google.com
type in *link:site.com*

Example: http://www.google.com/search?q=link:google.com


----------



## Sue C (Jun 22, 1999)

Thanks MMJ. I'm not finding it the way you gave it to me, but you reminded me of how I did find it months ago. I went to Yahoo and typed in the search box:
link:www.nameofwebsite.com

Thanks for triggering my memory!! 

Sue


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

np, glad to have helped.


----------

